
Ask HN: How did Trump tax cuts impact contractors? - caseyf7
Did the tax changes make a positive or negative impact on US contractors last year? Should employees consider converting to contractors?  Any tips or loopholes you learned about the tax changes?
======
Simulacrum0
Tax changes triggered a strong, negative impact here in CT., USA as it capped
deductions from State Income Tax and Mortgage ( which covers my home office ).
I hope lowering the corporate tax rate produces GDP growth, but that will take
time to assess.

